# Cat's pooing on lawn!!!



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i have 2 indoor cats, i know where they poo (in a tray). 
how ever numerous neighbourhood moggies keep crapping on my lawn, it is very fusturating, and often runny YUCK!!!
How can i keep them off my garden, so the kids can play outside without standing in it, and avoiding the health risks. ive tried orange peel, garlic, cat off, and bottles of water.
Does anyone have any suggestions,???


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

The only thing that will work is cat proof fencing and that will be extremely expensive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Get a dirty great big dog , they wont come near again


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> Get a dirty great big dog , they wont come near again


Ha! Me being a cat person, I didn't even think of that.

Hey.. what's happened to the font on here? The writing is larger and a different font type!

Or is it just me?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Kay, i believe tiger crap soes the trick,failing that and i'm not one of these people but i have known people to spud the perpetrators or drench them with water guns


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Kay, i believe tiger crap soes the trick,failing that and i'm not one of these people but i have known people to spud the perpetrators or drench them with water guns


wat u mean by tiger crap??? as in proper tiger s**t ??


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

> The writing is larger and a different font type!


It's back to normal now. Never mind. Just having a Bengal moment.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

wat u mean by tiger crap??? as in proper tiger s**t ??
__________________ Oh yes-someone mentioned it on here a while back and supposedly it worksOh and before you ask(i know ya wanna)yes Maris Pipers "apparently" are the most effective spuds to use and cause the least amount of pain


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

given the chance(coz i wouldnt wanna hurt a cat being a cat lover)I'd soak or spud them but they must do it at the most ungodly hour!, when i need my beauty sleep lol.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah see thats wher ya going wrong Kay-you've got think like a moggie with form and (from what i've been told)they won't be so quick and lazy to smell your garden out with god knows what


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Think!!! i'm blonde,haha. its just horrible coz i know for a fact that one of my neighbours never worms her cat. i dont have a prob with my own cats, i know what goes in... i know what comes out, and i know its in the litter tray, i understand they like using my front garden flower bed, but why oh why must they do it on the green stuff lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

so where are u planning on getting tiger s**t from then ???

raiding a zoo lol ???


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

aint got a clue, would horse poo work, i could get some of that off clare lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

HAHA, maybe dog s**t works???

if so i can sale u ladys loads  having four dogs yasee i can keep it coming .

lets say...£1 a dump???


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol lol dog poo by post  yuck surpose the bag or box broke


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

carol said:


> lol lol dog poo by post  yuck surpose the bag or box broke


omg can ya imagine the aroma haha.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

if so i can sale u ladys loads having four dogs yasee i can keep it coming .

lets say...£1 a dump???
£1 a dump-cheap at 1/2 the price-grab it while it's here KayDoes it come from a big.grufty dog E??


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

I can supply 2 barrow loads of horse poo a day 3: carrier bag of doggy doo and a carrier bag of cats!!but i dont deliver.


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

The old lady up the road from me uses old tea bags and soaks em in Tee Tree Oil. She lays a few on her garden and the cats hate it!

Seems to do the trick for her


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great idea Lisa,thanks am gonna try thisSeems like a lot less hassle than tiger/dog or horse dumps


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

sounds like a good idea, will try that!!! as for the dog poo offer can get that offf the path from the front of my house, from n irrisponsible dog owner!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Mad story about same prob-a cocky lad up the road from us kept allowing his dog to purposely poo in my garden where my 12mth old son at the time playedI'd asked him a few times politely to stop his dog from doing this and went thru the various issues-he just got ruder and ruder so one Sunday morning i'd had enough-plus i can be a little grumpy in the morning-anyway i for the last time asked him to kindly remove his dogs latest dump-to which he reacted quite ungentlemanly so i went inside grabbed a plastic bag,gathered his dogs dump and went to the house he was at-asked him again if he would do the honors...he screamed that i could go and bleep,bleep with poo so i threw it at him full force and i hit him and his doorHis family actually came out and bollocked him loads and apologised to me-needless to say-he didn't allow his dog to crap in my garden again


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

My mum threw a basin of cold water over the dog owner who lets her dog poo in front of her gate and doesnt pick it up.

It was the funniest thing Ive have ever seen. The owner thought my mum was going to throw it over the dog... haha


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Mad story about same prob-a cocky lad up the road from us kept allowing his dog to purposely poo in my garden where my 12mth old son at the time playedI'd asked him a few times politely to stop his dog from doing this and went thru the various issues-he just got ruder and ruder so one Sunday morning i'd had enough-plus i can be a little grumpy in the morning-anyway i for the last time asked him to kindly remove his dogs latest dump-to which he reacted quite ungentlemanly so i went inside grabbed a plastic bag,gathered his dogs dump and went to the house he was at-asked him again if he would do the honors...he screamed that i could go and bleep,bleep with poo so i threw it at him full force and i hit him and his doorHis family actually came out and bollocked him loads and apologised to me-needless to say-he didn't allow his dog to crap in my garden again


HAHA!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Think i'd get along with your mum LisaLove how it was the owner and not the dog-quite right too


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats Brilliant!!! again i never catch them at it, but i can tell its a little dog!
The thing is if my daughter stands in it on the way into the school taxi, i'd prob get the clean up bill.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Great idea Lisa,thanks am gonna try thisSeems like a lot less hassle than tiger/dog or horse dumps


Thats it...put me outta buisness 
i was on to a good deal here for the minute


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Thats it...put me outta buisness
> i was on to a good deal here for the minute


Aww I'm sorry 

I'll take 3 large bags of tiger poops then please


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Lisa M said:


> Aww I'm sorry
> 
> I'll take 3 large bags of tiger poops then please


Its dog s**t


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

........ooh


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Eolabao-just coz i don't want dogs..t being delivered-as you'll se from my post-dogs..t and me don't mix well-but if your ever in my neck of the woods feel free to pop in for a coffee and we can exchange views on the various types of s..t,smells etc-not that i do this but...Don't suppose you are slave to a tiger are you??


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Eolabao-just coz i don't want dogs..t being delivered-as you'll se from my post-dogs..t and me don't mix well-but if your ever in my neck of the woods feel free to pop in for a coffee and we can exchange views on the various types of s..t,smells etc-not that i do this but...Don't suppose you are slave to a tiger are you??


Haha, not an expert on the smell  i dont hang around wile ther being procest lol.
Sorry im notta slave to a tiger  lol.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

i dont hang around wile ther being procest lol.ya dunno what your missing-maybe you do and you've just got more sense than me


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm afraid I'm a watcher...  I need to know whether my girls are firm or loose. It worries me if I don't know.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

and i'm definitely on poo watch at the moment with a slight campylobactera problem going on  Trying to gather samples for the vet to test, lovely


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Whats that???


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aahh Glad it's not just me who's a self taught nearly cat/kitt turd expert,makes me laugh how you know exactly who's done what particular dump


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I can tell wether its macy's or shadow's by the colour of the fur in them!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I can tell wether its macy's or shadow's by the colour of the fur in them!
Reply With QuoteTut,Tut at you little ladyYa mean to say you can't tell off the smell aloneEee-i dunno


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> I can tell wether its macy's or shadow's by the colour of the fur in them!
> Reply With QuoteTut,Tut at you little ladyYa mean to say you can't tell off the smell aloneEee-i dunno


I try and hold my breath lol
well they're both on same diet so i cant tell the difference in the aroma!, and i certainly would'nt want to get a degree studying ha ha


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Kay dearI dunno how you get thru your dayI've smelt that much cat turd-i swear i think theirs something not right if someone is wearing something sweet smelling-yes i know,i'm probably in a minorityA one person minorityLol


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i dont worry bout my cats poo too much, but like all us cat owners i do check all deposits in the litter tray are healthy and consistant lol.


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

ewww, thats gross


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

firestormkitty said:


> ewww, thats gross


Gillian makeith would be proud


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Who??????dumps pretty uninteresting at my house,not furry,all stink as bad as each other.I have got someone who keeps pooing on rim of tray though,and then it rolls against wallanyone tried the kitty loo that sits on your loo???


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Who??????dumps pretty uninteresting at my house,not furry,all stink as bad as each other.I have got someone who keeps pooing on rim of tray though,and then it rolls against wallanyone tried the kitty loo that sits on your loo???


gillian makeith, she sorts peoples bad diets out,cant remember the name of the programme.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Who??????dumps pretty uninteresting at my house,not furry,all stink as bad as each other.I have got someone who keeps pooing on rim of tray though,and then it rolls against wallanyone tried the kitty loo that sits on your loo???


I have absolutely howled laughing at this thread but your post brought back memories of the stray cat I had Panther, he wouldn't use a litter tray he would poo in the bath (not often I must add) but I also caught him several times weeing in the toilet; but no I haven't tried a kitty loo.

Sue


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I have absolutely howled laughing at this thread but your post brought back memories of the stray cat I had Panther, he wouldn't use a litter tray he would poo in the bath (not often I must add) but I also caught him several times weeing in the toilet; but no I haven't tried a kitty loo.
> 
> Sue


Wow cool cat eh??? lol


----------

